# Two monochrome images w/Achromatic!



## Vieri (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello everyone, long time no see! I have been busy traveling since September, pretty much non-stop, but I am finally back home and ready to start posting again!

During my travels I had the opportunity to test drive a Phase One IQ4 Achromatic, which I loved so much that I ended up getting one of my own. Here's a couple of shots taken with the demo unti in Iceland:






Rodenstock 23mm, Phase One IQ4 Achromatic 150 Mp





Rodenstock 50mm, Phase One IQ4 Achromatic 150 Mp

Thank you for viewing! Have a great Sunday, best regards

Vieri


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 6, 2022)

Excellent images.....


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 6, 2022)

Wow!  Those are remarkable.  I especially like number one.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 6, 2022)

stunning woweee


----------



## PJM (Apr 6, 2022)

Stunning photos.  Thanks for sharing (and inspiring).


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Wonderful shots!


----------



## Shinden (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice shots.  I love the first one a lot.


----------



## Vieri (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent images.....


Thank you very much Jeff, happy you liked them! 


Robshoots said:


> Wow!  Those are remarkable.  I especially like number one.


Hey thank you so much, truly kind of you! Happy you enjoyed them! 


zulu42 said:


> stunning woweee


Thank you very much indeed! 


PJM said:


> Stunning photos.  Thanks for sharing (and inspiring).


Thank you very much for the kind words, PJM, glad to be of inspiraiton! 


jeffashman said:


> Wonderful shots!


Thank you very much Jeff, happy you liked them! 


Shinden said:


> Nice shots.  I love the first one a lot.


Thank you very much, happy you enjoyed and the first one in particular! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 7, 2022)

As always, your photos reward anyone opening your threads with interesting and wonderful inspiration! Welcome back.


----------



## Vieri (Apr 9, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> As always, your photos reward anyone opening your threads with interesting and wonderful inspiration! Welcome back.


Thank you so much Dean, your kind word are truly much appreciated!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## slat (Apr 10, 2022)

Wonderful shots.


----------



## Vieri (Apr 13, 2022)

slat said:


> Wonderful shots.


Thank you very much slat, happy you enjoyed them!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------

